# "Anything liquid, perishable, etc....?"



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

So when you send out your packages and the guy at the post office asks "anything liquid, perishable...", what do you respond?

I always say no cuz I don't know what they do if you say that there are in fact perishable things in the box. Do they charge more or refuse to ship or something like that?

Comments?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got fish in yesterday and the box was well marked as being "Live Fish" and "This Side Up"

With markings like this USPS doesn't need to wig out if the box starts leaking. If they don't know what's in it and they see a liquid they might be inclined to call in Haz-Mat.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

If you tell them that its perishable they will just put a sticker on there saying so. I don't think it makes them anymore cautious with it on there or not.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Trust me, it doesn't. I had a shipment of Angelfish shipped Overnight ( 75$) and it had large writing "LIVE FISH" "FRAGILE" and a few other precautions. When I picked up the box, it had been dropped and half of the angels ( 100$ worth of fish) were dead. I'm lucky the other few were alive still. 

I don't ship and won't ship anything living through USPS again. UPS or Fedex, even though it costs a bit more.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

FedEx isn't any better. Shipped a package overnight ($84). FedEx decided the address was nonexistent (it isn't!) and shelved the package. Didn't call me, didn't call the recipient. Total fail. Luckily it wasn’t fish or shrimp!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> FedEx isn't any better. Shipped a package overnight ($84). FedEx decided the address was nonexistent (it isn't!) and shelved the package. Didn't call me, didn't call the recipient. Total fail. Luckily it wasn’t fish or shrimp!



Every once in a while they have those problems. But it seems like with the past 4-5 shipments I've gotten from the USPS, there's been problems.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

IF THE BOX SAYS FRAGILE... i qoute from an employee who loads usps trucks " if it says fragile most co workers tend to go out of their way to throw the box "

take that as you will.. if the box says nothing, the are hard on it, but not as hard as the fragile box 

well packaged boxes are the only hope


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

The box I got in yesterday was well marked. It was 5 lbs 4 oz and looked like each and every person that handled it treated it like their first born. Box doesn't have a scratch. lol

It went from IN to CA via Express.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I tell them no. I ship plants w/very little water so I don't worry about leaks. The one time I said yes the package arrived all beat to hell.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've gotten maybe a dozen priority box from member of this site not one had signs of abuse. None had special note from the sellers.

So, maybe keeping it on the down low is best.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

DogFish said:


> I've gotten maybe a dozen priority box from member of this site not one had signs of abuse. None had special note from the sellers.
> 
> So, maybe keeping it on the down low is best.


That's a shi$# way to run a business. If they didn't have so many claims every shipment, they'd probably not be worried about money.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Received my fish from Rachel via USPS express this morning and the box isn't scratched at all. Has a please handle with care, perishable sticker on it. Very neatly packed in the event of mishandling. I've also never had any issues with USPS except my lily pipes from AquaticMagic...just seems that they like to beat the life out of their boxes before they ship. I think "fragile" means "use me as a makeshift soccerball". :hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I say yes, if asked. Sometimes they may write liquid on the box, often they do nothing. I also put "perishable" stickers on all my boxes. This is because if you are shipping express and it takes more than 3 days, you can file an insurance claim to recoup your losses (beyond the shipping costs) even though they dont cover live things. If its clearly marked perishable and it is way over time, they will cover it just because of that. Plus, its honest.

I do not mark live. This is because USPS changed their rules about a year ago that if something is marked live, it gets put on a special part of hte plane to control the atmospheric pressure (relavent for live things like birds, etc, not so much for fish) and that shipping can be delayed in order to do this.

Also, with UPS, they don't have temp controlled vehicles so I try not to use them unless a neighboring zone. FedEx has destroyed every single box I have EVER sent using them.

I shipped probably 4000 boxes so far this year using USPS. I have had issues with 6 using USPS. Those 6 sucked, but with fedex out of 12, 12 issues. With UPS out of 30 or so, 5 issues. I am sticking with USPS.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> IF THE BOX SAYS FRAGILE...


I'm reminded of the opening scene of Ace Ventura here.  And I've actually received a couple boxes like it.

But, to answer the question, I do tell them both Fragile and Perishable. I had one USPS worker tell me that it doesn't matter anyway. Even if you have the box marked "This end up". They say chances are it won't be that way since it's all done by machine.

Only had one issue with the USPS where a box of shrimp took a week to get to it's destination. All of them survived and this was in the dead of winter at that. Packaging makes all the difference.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting stories, thanks folks!

Sad to see though that USPS might be history in the near future .


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

fishykid1 said:


> That's a shi$# way to run a business. If they didn't have so many claims every shipment, they'd probably not be worried about money.


HUH???

a dozen USPS boxes delivered and no problems...How is that, " a shi$# way to run a business." I don't understand?

I think that's a pretty good way.


----------

